# Old-fashioned cloth diapers



## Witch's Broom

Let's talk diapers.

It's been a good number of years since I had babies in diapers in my home (1983-1996), however, being the stay-at-home mom that I was, I opted to use good old-fashioned cloth diapers with rubber pants, and yes (GASP), with diaper pins.

In my case it wasn't about economics, nor was it about saving the environment, even thought these two very arguments definitely played a role in me feeling good about my decision to use reusable diapers, but for me using old-fashioned traditional diapers equated to no-nonsense diapering. No emergency runs to the store for Pampers... no running out of diapers in the middle of the night... and no unnecessary chemicals and materials against my children's skin.

Being able to fold a standard traditional diaper into any shape or size at change-time, meant never having to worry about sizes, no matter what age or shape the child was, and those old pull-on, green house rubber pants, as diaper rash inducing as they could be at times, worked dandy at keeping baby's bottom waterproofed, and whatever baby did in their pants, stayed in their pants, thanks to those simple, trusty, tried-and-true, old-fashioned waterproof pants.

Economically speaking, aside from laundering, rubber pants were the only long-term expense (if you can call it that) needing replaced and/or sized-up as baby grew, and being pennies per pair, I never felt the pinch of buying a pack or two of rubber pants when needed.

Hands-up if it was good old-fashioned diapers (cloth) with rubber pants and pins in your home back in the day.


----------



## Cornhusker

Sorry, but I had to put my foot down and make the rule, if someone poops on it, it's outta here, no exceptions.
I don't care how many times you wash it, I'll still feel it's poopy.
I can't help it, that's how I am, and she decided it was better to buy disposables than have me gagging all the time.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Nope. 
We did Pampers with both babies. 
No regrets.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Understandable. I know a good number of families that went the route of disposables, because either A, they didn't have the time to launder diapers, B, they didn't have a washing machine/dryer, or C, the ick factor was too much.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Maude said:


> Understandable. I know a good number of families that went the route of disposables, because either A, they didn't have the time to launder diapers, B, they didn't have a washing machine/dryer, or C, the ick factor was too much.


We used a diaper service with cloth diapers at first before we switched to pampers so it wasn’t one of the above reasons.
My babies seemed more comfortable and dry in pampers.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Lisa in WA said:


> Nope.
> We did Pampers with both babies.
> No regrets.


I've always been a firm-believer in whatever works and what plays out as being best.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Lisa in WA said:


> We used a diaper service with cloth diapers at first before we switched to pampers so it wasn’t one of the above reasons.
> My babies seemed more comfortable and dry in pampers.


Gosh, now there's a walk down memory lane, diaper service. Totally forgot about diaper service, though I never used it. Old-fashioned home-laundered diapers in our house always.


----------



## SLFarmMI

Cloth diapers for both of my kids. No matter how short of a time I had them in the disposables, regardless of whether the diaper was wet or dry, they would both develop horrible rashes. They didn’t have that problem with the cloth ones.


----------



## Witch's Broom

SLFarmMI said:


> Cloth diapers for both of my kids. No matter how short of a time I had them in the disposables, regardless of whether the diaper was wet or dry, they would both develop horrible rashes. They didn’t have that problem with the cloth ones.


My kids suffered an occasional diaper rash/elastic gather rash every now and then, but overall had healthy bottoms and seemed comfy in cloth.


----------



## hiddensprings

I used cloth diapers for the 1st one, then moved on to pampers for the 2nd. But I say whatever works best for you is the way to go


----------



## Witch's Broom

hiddensprings said:


> I used cloth diapers for the 1st one, then moved on to pampers for the 2nd. But I say whatever works best for you is the way to go


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Evons hubby

I don't remember cloth diapers, but I'm pretty sure that's what my folks used when I was little. These days I go with huggies for old farts.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I don't remember cloth diapers, but I'm pretty sure that's what my folks used when I was little. These days I go with huggies for old farts.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## doc-

SLFarmMI said:


> Cloth diapers for both of my kids. No matter how short of a time I had them in the disposables, regardless of whether the diaper was wet or dry, they would both develop horrible rashes. They didn’t have that problem with the cloth ones.


I won't tell you what your experience means. Many studies show disposable diapers are more hygienic with fewer skin & infectious problems. They are so better for the environment: less energy involved in cleaning and the "land fill problem" simply doesn't exist. It's a lie meant to advance a political agenda.


----------



## SLFarmMI

doc- said:


> I won't tell you what your experience means. Many studies show disposable diapers are more hygienic with fewer skin & infectious problems. They are so better for the environment: less energy involved in cleaning and the "land fill problem" simply doesn't exist. It's a lie meant to advance a political agenda.


They certainly weren’t more hygienic for my children. It was the worst with my elder child. Within ten minutes of having a disposable diaper on, he would develop a horrible red, raw rash. 

Cloth diapers were simply better for their skin, cheaper and, unlike disposables, they will last through multiple children. Plus, when they are no longer good for diapers, they make great cleaning rags.


----------



## montysky

We used cloth diapers with all four, of our Rug Rats and never had diaper rash,


----------



## JeepHammer

Didn't have kids, never changed a diaper.

What I do have issues with is disposable diapers all over the place.
Laying around at the park, dropped in parking lots, buried in the sand at the beach, laying around everywhere you go.
I couldn't mow when I lived in town without making a pass to pick up trash and diapers.
(One reason I hated living in town)

Maybe 16 years in the military living on clean bases spoiled me, but I hate trash in general and diapers in specific.


----------



## Hiro

JeepHammer said:


> *Didn't have kids, never changed a diaper.*
> 
> What I do have issues with is disposable diapers all over the place.
> Laying around at the park, dropped in parking lots, buried in the sand at the beach, laying around everywhere you go.
> I couldn't mow when I lived in town without making a pass to pick up trash and diapers.
> (One reason I hated living in town)
> 
> Maybe 16 years in the military living on clean bases spoiled me, but I hate trash in general and diapers in specific.


Everything else beyond the bolded part makes your comment rather......well, extraneous.


----------



## JeepHammer

Hiro said:


> Everything else beyond the bolded part makes your comment rather......well, extraneous.


Funny, but I was thinking your comment pretty well defined your comment.
The pot calling the kettle black sort of thing...


----------



## dmm1976

My baby brother was cloth diapered. 

I uaed disposables for my oldest 2. 

For my youngest i wanted to cloth diaper. Because cloth diapers have evolved so much. There are so many options and no pins needed. But since our son has certain medical issues cloth just wouldnt cut it. 

But if I had another id definitely use cloth if possible.


----------



## mreynolds

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry, but I had to put my foot down and make the rule, if someone poops on it, it's outta here, no exceptions.
> I don't care how many times you wash it, I'll still feel it's poopy.
> I can't help it, that's how I am, and she decided it was better to buy disposables than have me gagging all the time.



Do you change your floor every time you get a new puppy?


----------



## geo in mi

Back in the day.....well, it was all cloth. And a very stinky diaper pail that went everywhere with us in the back seat or the trunk--like carrying a chicken coop around with us. And equally stinky, the ever present jug of Chlorox.. And pre-washing them in the toilet bowl--sometimes with gloved hands, sometimes not......

Sorry, I equate cloth diapers with an outdoor toilet.



geo


----------



## tripletmom

I used disposables with the first 3, we worked full time and truthfully, cloth diapers were gross!!
We chose to use cloth diapers on the triplets. At the time(1998), the hospital used cloth also.
That lasted year and a half. By that point we were doubling and tripling diapers, and going through plastic pants like crazy. Pampers took us to the end.


----------



## Cornhusker

mreynolds said:


> Do you change your floor every time you get a new puppy?


I don't know why, but people poop is 1,000,000,000,000 times more gross than animal poop.


----------



## newfieannie

I feel the same as CH. I could clean up after my pigs and other animals all day. I only used the cloth for a week because that was what mother used and I knew nothing about the others. this was back in 60. after that nothing but pampers. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

Well I had planned to cloth diaper with each of mine but life got in the way each time. With my daughter, her father was repulsed by the idea of washing a dirty diaper so that didn't happen. With my son it was just a matter of life being so busy and needing convenience so he was a huggies baby! I do have a lot of respect and kudos to those who do cloth diaper though


----------



## muleskinner2

Cloth diapers, and we washed then in an old Maytag wringer washer on the back porch. I was changing diapers on my brothers when I was five years old. I can remember my mother straining fresh milk through a freshly washed diaper, that had been on one of my brothers the day before.


----------



## whiterock

Way back, DD was in cloth diapers unless we were traveling across Texas. Disposable on the road. She broke out if we tried to use them regularly. DS was disposable diapers all the way, because we were both working when he was in diapers.

Way Way back when, I was put in cloth diapers. An older couple worked on the farm, she decided the washing machine wasn't good enough for my diapers so she washed them by hand on a washboard.

grandkids all had disposable.


----------



## Witch's Broom

doc- said:


> I won't tell you what your experience means. Many studies show disposable diapers are more hygienic with fewer skin & infectious problems. They are so better for the environment: less energy involved in cleaning and the "land fill problem" simply doesn't exist. It's a lie meant to advance a political agenda.


I remember when I started encountering disposables when babysitting, up to that point it was cloth diapers and rubber pants, and not much in the way of diaper rash or irritation, yet the disposable diapered bottoms were always red and sore looking by comparison.

I know disposable diapers have come a long way since the 1970's, but to me wearing paper pants on ones bottom seems like it would be awfully uncomfortable compared to soft, natural cotton.

As for the environment, I think about the industrial waste that's needed to manufacture all those disposables, the paper and plastic that go into the making of all those diapers, and last but not least, the solid waste that get's rolled up in the diapers and tossed, unlike cloth diapers which are rinsed in the toilet before laundering.

I can't speak for others on this, but after my children were past the stage of diapers, I repurposed what diapers I had leftover from the baby days into general purpose household dusting and cleaning cloths.

The old cloth vs disposable argument/debate (I'm certain) will never go away, but from the standpoint of disposable waste, our planet IMO would be a much better place if consumers chose reusable products rather than single use products. Just my two cents.


----------



## Witch's Broom

SLFarmMI said:


> They certainly weren’t more hygienic for my children. It was the worst with my elder child. Within ten minutes of having a disposable diaper on, he would develop a horrible red, raw rash.
> 
> Cloth diapers were simply better for their skin, cheaper and, unlike disposables, they will last through multiple children. Plus, when they are no longer good for diapers, they make great cleaning rags.


While my experience with using disposable is limited, I do remember how scratchy they were. Definitely no where near as soft as cotton flannelette diapers were.


----------



## Witch's Broom

montysky said:


> We used cloth diapers with all four, of our Rug Rats and never had diaper rash,


Six in our house, and though diaper rash made it's rounds every now and then, I believe my kids were comfy.


----------



## Witch's Broom

JeepHammer said:


> Didn't have kids, never changed a diaper.
> 
> What I do have issues with is disposable diapers all over the place.
> Laying around at the park, dropped in parking lots, buried in the sand at the beach, laying around everywhere you go.
> I couldn't mow when I lived in town without making a pass to pick up trash and diapers.
> (One reason I hated living in town)
> 
> Maybe 16 years in the military living on clean bases spoiled me, but I hate trash in general and diapers in specific.


I second all that you said.

Back in the day when everyone used cloth diapers, I don't once remember ever seeing a wet or dirty cloth diaper disposed of in a parking lot, left behind in the sand at a beach, or laying in a rolled up bundle on the soft-shoulder of a highway. I can't say the same about disposables, and have even seen used, dirty disposables left in shopping carts, which to me is the ultimate in asinine rudeness. Can't imagine the low IQ of a person who chooses to follow through with such a deed.

Another waste hater here, too.


----------



## Witch's Broom

dmm1976 said:


> My baby brother was cloth diapered.
> 
> I uaed disposables for my oldest 2.
> 
> For my youngest i wanted to cloth diaper. Because cloth diapers have evolved so much. There are so many options and no pins needed. But since our son has certain medical issues cloth just wouldnt cut it.
> 
> But if I had another id definitely use cloth if possible.


As adamantly against the use of disposables as I am, there's a part of me that supports disposable products when related to certain medical and/or other situations.

For me, a lot of why I used cloth diapers on my kids, was all of the experience I had changing baby siblings when I was younger, and all of the common babysitting I did in and around the neighbourhood. Cloth diapers were all that I ever really knew, so for me it was just super easy to look towards cloth diapers without even giving it so much as a second thought.


----------



## Witch's Broom

geo in mi said:


> Back in the day.....well, it was all cloth. And a very stinky diaper pail that went everywhere with us in the back seat or the trunk--like carrying a chicken coop around with us. And equally stinky, the ever present jug of Chlorox.. And pre-washing them in the toilet bowl--sometimes with gloved hands, sometimes not......
> 
> Sorry, I equate cloth diapers with an outdoor toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> geo


LOL! I have always found there to be a fine-line and strong divide between the two camps. With just two options (outside of diaper service), families are bound by picking a side.

Yes, I do remember the days of the stinky diaper pail, and travelling with kids in the backseat of the car wearing rubber pants!


----------



## Witch's Broom

tripletmom said:


> I used disposables with the first 3, we worked full time and truthfully, cloth diapers were gross!!
> We chose to use cloth diapers on the triplets. At the time(1998), the hospital used cloth also.
> That lasted year and a half. By that point we were doubling and tripling diapers, and going through plastic pants like crazy. Pampers took us to the end.


OMG, I so remember double and triple diapering! Kids used to waddle as a result of all the bulk. Also remember how the rubber pants (when messy), made changing a diaper impossible without spreading the mess entirely down the child's legs. Waist-down baths in the tub were common when my kids were in diapers.


----------



## Witch's Broom

newfieannie said:


> I feel the same as CH. I could clean up after my pigs and other animals all day. I only used the cloth for a week because that was what mother used and I knew nothing about the others. this was back in 60. after that nothing but pampers. ~Georgia


Yep, definitely do think using cloth (for many of us) stems back to our own early days, remembering what baby siblings wore, etc. Always seemed to me to be easier to choose to use cloth diapers when one was exposed to cloth early on.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Oregon1986 said:


> Well I had planned to cloth diaper with each of mine but life got in the way each time. With my daughter, her father was repulsed by the idea of washing a dirty diaper so that didn't happen. With my son it was just a matter of life being so busy and needing convenience so he was a huggies baby! I do have a lot of respect and kudos to those who do cloth diaper though


I totally understand about life and the busyness that it all too often brings.

There were many times when I had two in diapers, clean diapers sat unfolded in laundry baskets, and instead of using my outdoor clothesline for drying, I relied on my electric tumble dryer instead.


----------



## Witch's Broom

muleskinner2 said:


> Cloth diapers, and we washed then in an old Maytag wringer washer on the back porch. I was changing diapers on my brothers when I was five years old. I can remember my mother straining fresh milk through a freshly washed diaper, that had been on one of my brothers the day before.


I was right behind you. Started changing diapers on baby siblings when I was age 8, and by age 10-11, remember doing the rinsing and all.

Sure, absolutely, an aunt of mine canned all sorts of garden goodies, and I vividly remember her using cloth diapers in the kitchen related to.


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Way back, DD was in cloth diapers unless we were traveling across Texas. Disposable on the road. She broke out if we tried to use them regularly. DS was disposable diapers all the way, because we were both working when he was in diapers.
> 
> Way Way back when, I was put in cloth diapers. An older couple worked on the farm, she decided the washing machine wasn't good enough for my diapers so she washed them by hand on a washboard.
> 
> grandkids all had disposable.


We made a road trip or two in the car with tots in the back sporting rubber pants and double diapers. I used plastic bread bags to hold wet and dirty diapers until we arrived at our destination. Thankfully, during those trips we stayed with family/friends who also had little ones in cloth, so no inconvenience was imposed upon the hosts of our stays.

Also remember town trips when my kids were little, and how when change-time came about, down onto the backseat the kid would go, and pants were changed.


----------



## D-BOONE

for my 3 girls we just used newspapers on the floor.


----------



## barnbilder

Raised two in cloth. Not that long ago. There are some nice options these days. Velcro and snaps eliminate the need for pins. We used disposables every once in a while, usually ended up with a rash and leaking problems. Kept one of the custom covers. Had a hazardous waste symbol on it, a gift from a friend.


----------



## JeepHammer

The closest City to us is about 12,000 people.
They pull a full sized semi truck load of diapers, tampons, napkins, baby wipes one or two times a week out of the sewer system/water treatment plant.

They don't decompose or recycle and hit land fills.
They are toxic to incinerate, they create Dioxin (think: Agent Orange) and PCBs (think: Times Beach, MO.)

Between the above and gel soaps, it REALLY keeps the sewer guys hopping.

I don't care what anyone uses, but throw it in the trash and not down the commode, or in the WalMart parking lot or shopping carts, don't leave them on store shelves or anywhere else people find them...

Come to think of it I do remember the old tub/wringer washing machines that a LOT of people kept outside when cloth diapers were the only thing there was...
I never connected the disappearance of those washers with the rise of disposables, but that's about all anyone I knew used one for.

I even have an old Kenmore table top washer (looks like a big pressure cooker) that was advertised as a diaper washer. I used it for shop towels when I first started the shop.
Same principal, just less stinky...


----------



## geo in mi

Well, actually, I don't really care what she chooses. When the kid got stinky, I just handed it off to her..... Should I just say here, "That's woman's work."?



geo


----------



## Witch's Broom

D-BOONE said:


> for my 3 girls we just used newspapers on the floor.


How about travel of when out of the home?


----------



## Witch's Broom

JeepHammer said:


> The closest City to us is about 12,000 people.
> They pull a full sized semi truck load of diapers, tampons, napkins, baby wipes one or two times a week out of the sewer system/water treatment plant.
> 
> They don't decompose or recycle and hit land fills.
> They are toxic to incinerate, they create Dioxin (think: Agent Orange) and PCBs (think: Times Beach, MO.)
> 
> Between the above and gel soaps, it REALLY keeps the sewer guys hopping.
> 
> I don't care what anyone uses, but throw it in the trash and not down the commode, or in the WalMart parking lot or shopping carts, don't leave them on store shelves or anywhere else people find them...
> 
> Come to think of it I do remember the old tub/wringer washing machines that a LOT of people kept outside when cloth diapers were the only thing there was...
> I never connected the disappearance of those washers with the rise of disposables, but that's about all anyone I knew used one for.
> 
> I even have an old Kenmore table top washer (looks like a big pressure cooker) that was advertised as a diaper washer. I used it for shop towels when I first started the shop.
> Same principal, just less stinky...


Shameful. We really have become such a wasteful society.

Yes, I used to help my mom wash my baby siblings diapers in an old-fashioned wringer washing machine, so I remember the days very well.

That's one nifty washer!


----------



## Witch's Broom

geo in mi said:


> Well, actually, I don't really care what she chooses. When the kid got stinky, I just handed it off to her..... Should I just say here, "That's woman's work."?
> 
> 
> 
> geo


LOL, my husband never changed diapers, so I never even had to endure the old, "_here honey, so and so needs changing_" drill. By the time our 4th came along, oldest dear daughter was old enough to start helping with the changing, and when baby #5 and #6 made their debut, second oldest daughter was old enough to help with the changing, so between myself and my two daughters, diapers were checked and changed regularly.


----------



## Witch's Broom

barnbilder said:


> Raised two in cloth. Not that long ago. There are some nice options these days. Velcro and snaps eliminate the need for pins. We used disposables every once in a while, usually ended up with a rash and leaking problems. Kept one of the custom covers. Had a hazardous waste symbol on it, a gift from a friend.


I recall when cloth diapers began getting more modern. Would have been sometime around 1990(ish). Velcro closures, diaper covers with snaps and Velcro, no more pins. Needless to say, I was still diapering my youngest in 1996 (nighttime), and pins and rubber pants were still the order of the day in our house.

Love the hazardous waste diaper cover! Reminds me of how stinky those old rubber pants used to get!


----------



## Witch's Broom

dmm1976 said:


> My baby brother was cloth diapered.


Old-fashioned cloth diapers with safety pins and rubber pants?


----------



## JeepHammer

Maude said:


> Shameful. We really have become such a wasteful society.
> 
> Yes, I used to help my mom wash my baby siblings diapers in an old-fashioned wringer washing machine, so I remember the days very well.
> 
> That's one nifty washer!


Honestly, since the current bandages & sanitary napkins go back to WWI development and have remained virtually unchanged, and disposable diaper materials are virtually unchanged since the 70s,

You would *Think* there would be biodegradable or recycle materials available by now.
At least make the diapers out of something that doesn't make dioxin or PCB when incenerated so they can go to the power plant and make electricity...

Babies aren't going to stop making dirty diapers, and biology isn't going to change for women, so make the diapers/sanitary napkins biodegradable, recyclable, or at least use a plastic that doesn't produce toxins when they hit an incinerator.

I have two artificial knees, an artificial hip and a crap load of surgical pins, screws, wire INSIDE my body, they can't tell me the can't make something that isn't toxic for outside the body...
Over a hundred years on the bandages/napkins, over 60 years on disposable diapers,
Mandatory for well over half the population, and you can't tell me there isn't SOMETHING that's been invented since inception that's more eco friendly...

Even small waste treatment plants pulling these things out by the ton every day, being able to use them for at least energy production would solve a big problem for everyone.
Like bio reactors turning 'Poo' into energy and fertilizers, actually making money out of 'Poo', finding a closed cycle for dealing with these facts of life doesn't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## Witch's Broom

JeepHammer said:


> Honestly, since the current bandages & sanitary napkins go back to WWI development and have remained virtually unchanged, and disposable diaper materials are virtually unchanged since the 70s,
> 
> You would *Think* there would be biodegradable or recycle materials available by now.
> At least make the diapers out of something that doesn't make dioxin or PCB when incenerated so they can go to the power plant and make electricity...
> 
> Babies aren't going to stop making dirty diapers, and biology isn't going g to change for women, so make the diapers/sanitary napkins biodegradable, recyclable, or at least use a plastic that doesn't produce toxins when they hit an incinerator.
> 
> I have two artificial knees, an artificial hip and a crap load of surgical pins, screws, wire INSIDE my body, they can't tell me the can't make something that isn't toxic for outside the body...
> Over a hundred years on the bandages/napkins, over 60 years on disposable diapers,
> Mandatory for well over half the population, and you can't tell me there isn't SOMETHING that's been invented since inception that's more eco friendly...
> 
> Even small waste treatment plants pulling these things out by the ton every day, being able to use them for at least energy production would solve a big problem for everyone.
> Like bio reactors turning 'Poo' into energy and fertilizers, actually making money out of 'Poo', finding a closed cycle for dealing with these facts of life doesn't sound like a bad idea...


I'm surprised, too, and disappointed. WAY more could be done IMO. So much room for betterment.


----------



## dyrne

This does make me wonder how ancient people dealt with this in European climates. The little creatures would need to be constantly swaddled for warmth as much as they are today but you can't easily construct replacement blankets or clothing... were the things (edit: sorry precious little angels) covered in filth all the time?


----------



## Witch's Broom

dyrne said:


> This does make me wonder how ancient people dealt with this in European climates. The little creatures would need to be constantly swaddled for warmth as much as they are today but you can't easily construct replacement blankets or clothing... were the things (edit: sorry precious little angels) covered in filth all the time?


I've given thought over it, too, and actually read an article about Victorian times, where moms would hang baby's diapers by the fireplace to dry (no washing), which I can't even begin to wrap my head around.

I also think about earlier times when rubber pants hadn't been invented yet. Can't imagine using cloth diapers without rubber pants.

I'm sure wetness, odour, and messes were plenty back then.


----------



## whiterock

people were accustomed to smells then, and not nearly as clean as we are today


----------



## JeepHammer

dyrne said:


> This does make me wonder how ancient people dealt with this in European climates. The little creatures would need to be constantly swaddled for warmth as much as they are today but you can't easily construct replacement blankets or clothing... were the things (edit: sorry precious little angels) covered in filth all the time?


Not an expert in diapers, but I read someplace that roughed leather (suede) was often used.
Sueded leather (buckskin?) washed out well.
We are talking times when girls were 'Bred' young so they still had teeth, the best, softest leather being chewed by the women to soften it up...
People often lost their teeth in their 20s, and only commonly lived into the 30s.

Because of 'Factoids' like that I'm all for dedicated diapers!
I also wouldn't want my water supply down stream of where diapers are being washed, or coming from public wells/fountains where diapers were being washed...
Thank goodness for science! The outhouse & water well aren't one and the same anymore!

With the current crop of self absorbed science deniers or science ignorant, it's making a comeback, leaving loaded diapers and wipes in public places, LEAKING you never know what surfaces have been contaminated.
'Bucket Toilets' and diapers being left behind at parks, public events, beaches, etc is most definitely a step backwards...


----------



## D-BOONE

Maude said:


> How about travel of when out of the home?


By then they were well trained ....just for clarification ...My 3 girls...


----------



## dmm1976

Maude said:


> Old-fashioned cloth diapers with safety pins and rubber pants?


Yes. And we had to empty the dirty out in the toilet and it was gross. I was 11 when he was born


----------



## Shrek

Maude said:


> Let's talk diapers.
> 
> It's been a good number of years since I had babies in diapers in my home (1983-1996), however, being the stay-at-home mom that I was, I opted to use good old-fashioned cloth diapers with rubber pants, and yes (GASP), with diaper pins.
> 
> In my case it wasn't about economics, nor was it about saving the environment, even thought these two very arguments definitely played a role in me feeling good about my decision to use reusable diapers, but for me using old-fashioned traditional diapers equated to no-nonsense diapering. No emergency runs to the store for Pampers... no running out of diapers in the middle of the night... and no unnecessary chemicals and materials against my children's skin.
> 
> Being able to fold a standard traditional diaper into any shape or size at change-time, meant never having to worry about sizes, no matter what age or shape the child was, and those old pull-on, green house rubber pants, as diaper rash inducing as they could be at times, worked dandy at keeping baby's bottom waterproofed, and whatever baby did in their pants, stayed in their pants, thanks to those simple, trusty, tried-and-true, old-fashioned waterproof pants.
> 
> Economically speaking, aside from laundering, rubber pants were the only long-term expense (if you can call it that) needing replaced and/or sized-up as baby grew, and being pennies per pair, I never felt the pinch of buying a pack or two of rubber pants when needed.
> 
> Hands-up if it was good old-fashioned diapers (cloth) with rubber pants and pins in your home back in the day.


Two brothers I went to high school with and still play card with became doctors and one is a baby specialist and asked him if it was true that babies could be allergic to disposable diapers because a woman I know swear her baby breaks out from them.

As we played two or three rounds , the baby doc said he heard of a few actual allergic to disposable diaper component children but in his field , he and other baby docs often tell the parents that the baby is having an reaction to disposables because the pattern of the diaper rash looked more as the parents were leaving the baby in the dirty disposable multiple changes past due to save money.

As the baby doc got to the part that often they round about said the baby was allergic to disposables by saying use of disposables were causing intense diaper rash reaction, his brother the cardiologist laughed and said "Here it comes" when his brother said at the same time he suggested cloth diapers, rubber pants, toilet rinsing pail storage and once a day washing with bluing at often less cost than disposables or a diaper service if they didn't have the time and could afford it to cure the rash, it was a round about allergy cure but mostly a cure for the parents regardless if they were overstretching the use per diaper or too busy to properly change the diapers.

The baby doc ended the explanation of how cloth diaper and rubber pants kept the parents on a better diaper change schedule, his patients who used cloth usually told him toilrt training went better also.

Then he took a $10 chip from my stack as a "card table consultation fee" because he was the short stack in our game and as he picked my chip, hid brother said "and there it is. Be glad you didn't ask on the golf course at the club because there the price is $50 and a round of drinks at the 19th Hole" LOL

The next month when we played cards the baby doc had to put his phone he wasn't actively using on a charger every couple hours and made the mistake of asking me why his new battery was draining so bad. After finding 28 background apps continuously running and deleting the 27 he said he had no use for. I asked him to please tell me he only used that phone for personal and not medical business as I took a $10 chip from him as a card table tech service call fee and his brother started laughing like the mule cartoon on Hee Haw.


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> people were accustomed to smells then, and not nearly as clean as we are today


Absolutely. There's always been a part of me that has longed to go back in time, but the lack of running water in conjunction with modern day automatic washing machines, reminds me that I'm in a good place today.


----------



## Witch's Broom

JeepHammer said:


> Not an expert in diapers, but I read someplace that roughed leather (suede) was often used.
> Sueded leather (buckskin?) washed out well.
> We are talking times when girls were 'Bred' young so they still had teeth, the best, softest leather being chewed by the women to soften it up...
> People often lost their teeth in their 20s, and only commonly lived into the 30s.
> 
> Because of 'Factoids' like that I'm all for dedicated diapers!
> I also wouldn't want my water supply down stream of where diapers are being washed, or coming from public wells/fountains where diapers were being washed...
> Thank goodness for science! The outhouse & water well aren't one and the same anymore!
> 
> With the current crop of self absorbed science deniers or science ignorant, it's making a comeback, leaving loaded diapers and wipes in public places, LEAKING you never know what surfaces have been contaminated.
> 'Bucket Toilets' and diapers being left behind at parks, public events, beaches, etc is most definitely a step backwards...


Sphagnum moss, too, I once read, which I cannot imagine having to deal with when baby needed changed.

Yes indeed, todays modernity's are a blessing, and as for many of today's conveniences, I wholeheartedly agree, we as a society have, and are, moving backwards when it comes to trying to preserve the balance of relying on natural, reusable products and things. It's become much too easy nowadays to simply toss.


----------



## Witch's Broom

D-BOONE said:


> By then they were well trained ....just for clarification ...My 3 girls...


Oh, the sweetness! Love it!


----------



## Witch's Broom

dmm1976 said:


> Yes. And we had to empty the dirty out in the toilet and it was gross. I was 11 when he was born


Oh my word, yes, I remember the routine so well. If your mom was anything like mine, she had you changing diapers regularly.

As for my oldest daughter, she was age 10, when she started changing diapers on her baby brothers, and I remember while out shopping one day, dear daughter plucking a package of Pampers diapers from the store shelf, and holding them up high, asking, "can we get some Pampers, mom"?

Dear daughter wanted (so bad) for me to switch to using disposables.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Shrek said:


> Two brothers I went to high school with and still play card with became doctors and one is a baby specialist and asked him if it was true that babies could be allergic to disposable diapers because a woman I know swear her baby breaks out from them.
> 
> As we played two or three rounds , the baby doc said he heard of a few actual allergic to disposable diaper component children but in his field , he and other baby docs often tell the parents that the baby is having an reaction to disposables because the pattern of the diaper rash looked more as the parents were leaving the baby in the dirty disposable multiple changes past due to save money.
> 
> As the baby doc got to the part that often they round about said the baby was allergic to disposables by saying use of disposables were causing intense diaper rash reaction, his brother the cardiologist laughed and said "Here it comes" when his brother said at the same time he suggested cloth diapers, rubber pants, toilet rinsing pail storage and once a day washing with bluing at often less cost than disposables or a diaper service if they didn't have the time and could afford it to cure the rash, it was a round about allergy cure but mostly a cure for the parents regardless if they were overstretching the use per diaper or too busy to properly change the diapers.
> 
> The baby doc ended the explanation of how cloth diaper and rubber pants kept the parents on a better diaper change schedule, his patients who used cloth usually told him toilrt training went better also.
> 
> Then he took a $10 chip from my stack as a "card table consultation fee" because he was the short stack in our game and as he picked my chip, hid brother said "and there it is. Be glad you didn't ask on the golf course at the club because there the price is $50 and a round of drinks at the 19th Hole" LOL
> 
> The next month when we played cards the baby doc had to put his phone he wasn't actively using on a charger every couple hours and made the mistake of asking me why his new battery was draining so bad. After finding 28 background apps continuously running and deleting the 27 he said he had no use for. I asked him to please tell me he only used that phone for personal and not medical business as I took a $10 chip from him as a card table tech service call fee and his brother started laughing like the mule cartoon on Hee Haw.


OMG, yes, I remember babysitting for a single mom of two (baby and toddler), both in disposables, and the baby always wore a red, irritated bottom. When money was low, the mom would switch to using cloth diapers with rubber pants for a few days/weeks, and I'd notice a complete turnaround in the baby's bottom. Clear, no redness, no irritation.

I 100% agree, cloth diapers and rubber pants most definitely kept moms on a regular checking and changing schedule. I know they did for me, and I remember when baby siblings were in diapers, how my mom and I would pull back the elastic waistband of rubber pants (both front and back) to check for a wet-wet or dirty (hourly).

Same went when babysitting around the hood for neighbourhood moms (my teen years), I'd make regular visits to the baby room if the child was in their crib to check their rubber pants and diapers, and when it came to putting a child wearing rubber pants down for the night (bedtime), diapers were changed whether they needed it or not. A fresh change of diapers right before bed made for a comfy child in my books, and with cloth diapers you could get away with it, because it didn't cost anything other than the minute or two it took to change the diaper.

Same with my own kids, cloth diapers, pins, rubber pants (for all)... always a diaper change before bed.

LOL, about your turning of the tables with your card playing opponent!


----------



## Hiro

JeepHammer said:


> The closest City to us is about 12,000 people.
> They pull a full sized semi truck load of diapers, tampons, napkins, baby wipes one or two times a week out of the sewer system/water treatment plant.
> 
> *They don't decompose or recycle and hit land fills.
> They are toxic to incinerate, they create Dioxin (think: Agent Orange) and PCBs (think: Times Beach, MO.)*
> 
> Between the above and gel soaps, it REALLY keeps the sewer guys hopping.
> 
> I don't care what anyone uses, but throw it in the trash and not down the commode, or in the WalMart parking lot or shopping carts, don't leave them on store shelves or anywhere else people find them...
> 
> Come to think of it I do remember the old tub/wringer washing machines that a LOT of people kept outside when cloth diapers were the only thing there was...
> I never connected the disappearance of those washers with the rise of disposables, but that's about all anyone I knew used one for.
> 
> I even have an old Kenmore table top washer (looks like a big pressure cooker) that was advertised as a diaper washer. I used it for shop towels when I first started the shop.
> Same principal, just less stinky...


They do decompose just fine in a landfill.
They are not toxic to incinerate. There are not PCB's or Dioxins produced by their incineration. Both of those compounds that you mentioned contain chlorine (Polychlorinated Biphenyls or 2,4,5-Trchlorophenoxyacetic acid, and similar trichlorinated phenols).

And many smaller municipalities WWT systems do not handle solids well. However, more modern and upgraded WWT systems in most municipalities have muffin grinders which grind hygiene products and wipes up just fine.


----------



## GTX63

Some information about one portion of the process.
http://www.diaperanswers.org/diapers-the-environment/diapers-and-solid-waste-disposal/


----------



## Witch's Broom

GTX63 said:


> Some information about one portion of the process.
> http://www.diaperanswers.org/diapers-the-environment/diapers-and-solid-waste-disposal/


Makes me wonder how skewed the 1.5% reflection is for diapers.

1.5% seems awfully low for how many billions of disposable diapers end up in landfills each year.


----------



## frogmammy

They recently had a disposable diaper drive here in the city. Said it was an emergency, that poor babies needed diapers. Some of them were spending 2 DAYS in a diaper.

You can't fix stupid...you shouldn't breed it, either.

Mon


----------



## Witch's Broom

frogmammy said:


> They recently had a disposable diaper drive here in the city. Said it was an emergency, that poor babies needed diapers. Some of them were spending 2 DAYS in a diaper.
> 
> You can't fix stupid...you shouldn't breed it, either.
> 
> Mon


I seethe with anger when I hear of such! Shame, shame, double shame!

Can't help but think how many bottoms this applies to, yet I'm convinced it wouldn't come as a surprise to me to see how many of those practicing such ill-parenting have a Smart-phone glued to their ears while their child is stewing in a diaper, hours, or even days old.


----------



## no really

I don't have kids just a ton of nieces, nephews and cousins. So I asked a relative about why she didn't use clothe diapers, she said she started her kids in them but when it became time for them to go to daycare, no one would allow the clothe diapers had to be disposables.


----------



## Witch's Broom

no really said:


> I don't have kids just a ton of nieces, nephews and cousins. So I asked a relative about why she didn't use clothe diapers, she said she started her kids in them but when it became time for them to go to daycare, no one would allow the clothe diapers had to be disposables.


So shameful the world we live in today.

I'm going back to the 80's, but I remember two daycares in particular in our area that actually used cloth diapers exclusively on all in their care. Disposables were marked on the bum (seat) with a felt pen and set off to the side in a plastic bag until days end, and said kid was put straight into diapers (cloth with pins and rubber pants). Both kids and caregivers survived.

Also remember my own experience in my mid teens, helping out at the church nursery (1970's). Cared for children wearing both cloth and disposable diapers, however, those in cloth, their wet and dirty diapers were put into a plastic bread bag, and when it was time for the child to go home, the bag of dirty diapers was handed to the mom the same time the child was passed to her.

All that was required was a few spare changes of rubber pants.


----------



## Witch's Broom

frogmammy said:


> They recently had a disposable diaper drive here in the city. Said it was an emergency, that poor babies needed diapers. Some of them were spending 2 DAYS in a diaper.
> 
> You can't fix stupid...you shouldn't breed it, either.
> 
> Mon


Reminds me of a Pampers Diaper commercial on television that seemingly brags that their diapers are good for 12 hours (or something to the likes of that). Poor babies of today.


----------



## doc-

Maude said:


> …., and when baby #5 and #6 made their debut,....


I read somewhere that 1 out of every 5 babies born in the world is Chinese. Is that true?


----------



## Witch's Broom

doc- said:


> I read somewhere that 1 out of every 5 babies born in the world is Chinese. Is that true?


I wouldn't know.


----------



## emdeengee

We used both as the situations dictated. The cloth ones were a lot of work. Disposables were expensive and not environmentally friendly. Actually neither were the cloth ones if you consider the amount of water needed to really wash and rinse them properly. I used what is called the Origami or Chinese fold. 




The best plan is to get your kids potty trained as soon as possible.


----------



## emdeengee

Cornhusker said:


> I don't know why, but people poop is 1,000,000,000,000 times more gross than animal poop.



You are not the only one to feel this way. It is quite common. Men seem to have the worst reactions and women do as well but over the millennia - needs must! Unless you want to live ankle deep in poop.

My husband can shovel manure all day long and had no trouble when his work took him to a sewage plant but in the beginning he changed diapers wearing his gas mask and emptying nearly a whole can of air freshener into the room. As with most things you can get used to it. He also gags when the cat throws up a hair ball.


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> We used both as the situations dictated. The cloth ones were a lot of work. Disposables were expensive and not environmentally friendly. Actually neither were the cloth ones if you consider the amount of water needed to really wash and rinse them properly. I used what is called the Origami or Chinese fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best plan is to get your kids potty trained as soon as possible.


Yes, I actually used to use that fold! Didn't know the name of the fold was, but found with standard 27"x27" diapers, the fold was good from newborn to a few months. Being able to fold a diaper and have a sizeable flap of material to fold inward to form a multilayer pad, sure made for a great diaper.

With my last two, I ordered a batch of 36"x36" cotton diapers, and wow, wish I had started off with larger sized diapers from the start. Folding down a single 36"x36" diaper equated to folding two 27"x27" diapers together, and the 36"x36" diapers were just the answer for when my kids daytime trained but still needed diapers at nighttime. I still double diapered with the 36's, but pinning those larger diapers made changing-time a dream. Lots of flap to work with.

Thank you for posting this, Em!


----------



## mreynolds

doc- said:


> I read somewhere that 1 out of every 5 babies born in the world is Chinese. Is that true?


Wonder how hard it was to teach baby number 5 English?


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> You are not the only one to feel this way. It is quite common. Men seem to have the worst reactions and women do as well but over the millennia - needs must! Unless you want to live ankle deep in poop.
> 
> My husband can shovel manure all day long and had no trouble when his work took him to a sewage plant but in the beginning he changed diapers wearing his gas mask and emptying nearly a whole can of air freshener into the room. As with most things you can get used to it. He also gags when the cat throws up a hair ball.


Thinking back to my babysitting years, changing diapers wasn't something I cherished, but I was dedicated in ensuring my charges were always clean, dry, and comfy. Fast-forward to when my first child was born, I found it much more tolerable to change her diapers, probably because she was my own.

Dear husband never changed diapers. DH is (was) old-school, so diapers were a woman's job.


----------



## whiterock

Wet diapers didn't bother me, dirty ones did. Once took DD outside to change her in the wind. Worst I had to change was dirty diaper on my Dad. Had to leave the room several times to get it done. He laughed himself silly. Said, "You can sit on a dead cow and eat supper but it makes you sick to change a diaper!"


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Wet diapers didn't bother me, dirty ones did. Once took DD outside to change her in the wind. Worst I had to change was dirty diaper on my Dad. Had to leave the room several times to get it done. He laughed himself silly. Said, "You can sit on a dead cow and eat supper but it makes you sick to change a diaper!"


OMG, wet diapers, how I hated the smell of wet diapers! Am convinced cloth diapers and rubber pants were the worst! Always smelled like simmering turnips to me! To this day I can't stomach the smell of turnips cooking on a stove, and forget about me eating them!

As for dirties, I always knew I was in for a nasty diaper change when baby's white rubber pants grew a dark stain on the seat!

My heart goes out to you for having to endure caring for your father. That was always one of my worst nightmares thinking about such. Thankfully I didn't have to experience such.


----------



## D-BOONE

Maude said:


> Always smelled like simmering turnips to me! To this day I can't stomach the smell of turnips cooking on a stove, and forget about me eating them


Does this mean we should cancel the shipment of 6 bushel of turnips ?


----------



## Witch's Broom

D-BOONE said:


> Does this mean we should cancel the shipment of 6 bushel of turnips ?


Yes!


----------



## Danaus29

My first wore disposables. The second started on disposables and broke out with a horrid bloody rash. I know that disposables need to be changed frequently, did it with my first who never had a rash. Had to use cloth for the second. No rashes with the cloth but if I switched to disposables for a weekend she broke out again, often within a few hours. I used the cloth even when traveling or visiting family. Never had a problem with dumping or rinsing diapers.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Danaus29 said:


> My first wore disposables. The second started on disposables and broke out with a horrid bloody rash. I know that disposables need to be changed frequently, did it with my first who never had a rash. Had to use cloth for the second. No rashes with the cloth but if I switched to disposables for a weekend she broke out again, often within a few hours. I used the cloth even when traveling or visiting family. Never had a problem with dumping or rinsing diapers.


Same, cloth when travelling and visiting, and my mom (being super old-school and all) loved babysitting at our house, because cloth was used.

I remember when I was pregnant with my first, my mom made it clear that if I was planning on using disposables, I need not look to her to babysit. Needless to say, grandma wasn't disappointed, and I always knew grandma had changed diapers on my kids, because she pinned differently than I did. Latched safety caps on diaper pins always faced forward when I diapered, whereas the pins that grandma fastened were 50/50... safety cap on one side of baby's diapers pointed to the front, with the other safety cap pointing to the back.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Out of curiosity, what did everyone use in the way of rubber pants... the old-fashioned, traditional pull-on style pants, or the snap-up style pants?

Pull-on pants here. Quick and easy diapering at change-time (easy on/off), no fussing with snaps, no leaking out the sides. Simply preferred the non-nonsense aspect of pull-on pants, and pull-ons, even if they were one or two sizes too big, could still be used on a smaller/younger child.

I remember the snap-up pants from my babysitting days... always seemed like I had to tuck the diapers in around the elastic leg holes when I was done changing a child, whereas the pull-on pants seemed to go up and over diapers with a minimum of fussing/tucking.

Also found pull-on rubber pants fit more roomier over bulky diapers than snap-up pants, allowing for more movement without binding, pulling, and pinching baby's legs.


----------



## whiterock

I can't remember, been over 40 years


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> I can't remember, been over 40 years


Totally understandable. Me on the other-hand, it's only been about 25 years, so I well remember. 

In fact, I remember so well, I can still hear the plasticy rustling sound those old rubber pants made at changing time, and/or when I handed-down a spanking.


----------



## altair

For anyone who uses cloth diapers, brava/bravo. The amount of synthetics in our world, especially for single-uses, is eye-opening.


----------



## SLFarmMI

Maude said:


> Out of curiosity, what did everyone use in the way of rubber pants... the old-fashioned, traditional pull-on style pants, or the snap-up style pants?
> 
> Pull-on pants here. Quick and easy diapering at change-time (easy on/off), no fussing with snaps, no leaking out the sides. Simply preferred the non-nonsense aspect of pull-on pants, and pull-ons, even if they were one or two sizes too big, could still be used on a smaller/younger child.
> 
> I remember the snap-up pants from my babysitting days... always seemed like I had to tuck the diapers in around the elastic leg holes when I was done changing a child, whereas the pull-on pants seemed to go up and over diapers with a minimum of fussing/tucking.
> 
> Also found pull-on rubber pants fit more roomier over bulky diapers than snap-up pants, allowing for more movement without binding, pulling, and pinching baby's legs.


We used something that looked like a diaper but fastened with Velcro. They had, as I recall, flannel on the outside and plastic in the inside. They weren’t the greatest if you didn’t do a great job of folding and fastening the diaper but better than the pull up rubber pants. Lus you could wash them, just couldn’t put them in the dryer.


----------



## happy hermits

We had three children used cloth for two of them. I do not mind changing diapers. I have a new grand daughter 3 days old so maybe I am a little more excited about diapers then some of you. I also have another grand baby due in December so diapers are way in my future.


----------



## Danaus29

I used pull on rubber pants. Never saw a pair of snap rubber pants. I had a pair of rubber pants with lace across the rear, I loved to use those under my daughters dresses.


----------



## Witch's Broom

altair said:


> For anyone who uses cloth diapers, brava/bravo. The amount of synthetics in our world, especially for single-uses, is eye-opening.


I couldn't agree more. Well said.


----------



## Witch's Broom

SLFarmMI said:


> We used something that looked like a diaper but fastened with Velcro. They had, as I recall, flannel on the outside and plastic in the inside. They weren’t the greatest if you didn’t do a great job of folding and fastening the diaper but better than the pull up rubber pants. Lus you could wash them, just couldn’t put them in the dryer.


I definitely recall when cloth diapers went through a growing-up stage (around 1990-ish). I remember a neighbour of mine using them, they were hourglass shaped, Velcro closing (both diapers and covers), and I remember how they looked like disposable diapers hanging on her clothesline.


----------



## Witch's Broom

happy hermits said:


> We had three children used cloth for two of them. I do not mind changing diapers. I have a new grand daughter 3 days old so maybe I am a little more excited about diapers then some of you. I also have another grand baby due in December so diapers are way in my future.


Same, I didn't mind changing diapers on my own children, and the old-fashioned diapers made it sort of fun... the folding, the pinning, the rubber-panting, but can honestly say that I was happy to wave a last and final goodbye to toilet-dunking and pin-pricks in my home when my youngest trained.

Needless to say, I still had a few nieces and nephews toddling around in diapers that I regularly babysat and changed, so diaper changing never really went away for me until the late 1990's, and surprisingly enough, those very nieces and nephews were still being diapered the old-fashioned way with flat cotton diapers, rubber pants, and safety pins.

Congratulations to you on the new and up and coming babies! Can't help but think how many grandmas dealt with cloth diapers and rubber pants (back in the day) on their grands, and now it's Pampers.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Danaus29 said:


> I used pull on rubber pants. Never saw a pair of snap rubber pants. I had a pair of rubber pants with lace across the rear, I loved to use those under my daughters dresses.


Yep, good old-fashioned pull-on rubber pants (the true old-fashioned way), and the old Gerber baby pants couldn't be beat. Durable, long-wearing, stretchy elastics that stayed stretchy, and the plastic stayed soft. Gerber rubber pants (I found) were the only rubber pants that stood up to being laundered in my old top-loading, agitator washing machine without falling apart or ripping/tearing. Was so nice to be able to dump the diaper pail into the washing machine on diaper-wash day, and wash both diapers and rubber pants.

No fancy pants in our house, just plain old plastic rubber pants. The most fancy I got in the way of rubber pants was pastel coloured ones, aside from that, plain old-fashioned white rubber pants were the order of the day.


----------



## emdeengee

My biggest peeve about diapers is those people who put a cloth or disposable on their child and that is all and that is how they run around. Rubber pants or terry cloth pants and pants. Give the child some dignity.


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> My biggest peeve about diapers is those people who put a cloth or disposable on their child and that is all and that is how they run around. Rubber pants or terry cloth pants and pants. Give the child some dignity.


 Guilty as charged. This mom was a serious offender of the practice.

In the home, diapers and rubber pants, same applied when I sent my kids out to play... out the backdoor they'd go, stripped down to their diapers (warmer months of the year).

As for outings (including shopping), a t-shirt and rubber pants on the bum, again, warmer months of the year.


----------



## Danaus29

emdeengee said:


> My biggest peeve about diapers is those people who put a cloth or disposable on their child and that is all and that is how they run around. Rubber pants or terry cloth pants and pants. Give the child some dignity.


When the temp is 85*F+ and you are wearing just shorts, would you require your child with under developed sweat glands to wear long pants and a t-shirt? When I was so hot it I was wearing cami tops and Daisy Dukes (had the body for it then) my little ones wore diapers only, at home. If we went out anywhere they at least had tshirts and shorts or a onesie.

When my siblings and I were little we often went weeks wearing underpants only, at home on a farm way out of town.

My neighbor let her boys run around wearing only shirts or naked when they were being potty trained. That's the way they did it where she grew up. The boys were completely trained in a couple weeks. I didn't have a problem, I envied her method and choice.


----------



## emdeengee

Of course not. When it was really hot the kids were outside in cotton underpants or naked. Pee was a quick hose down and poopy pants a bigger clean up but the accidents were very rare. Back in the house they wore diapers and cotton underpants.

IMO it is lazy not to dress your children. A diaper is not an article of clothing. We would not accept the loss of dignity for an adult who had to wear diapers by only clothing them in diapers so why is it acceptable for children?


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> Of course not. When it was really hot the kids were outside in cotton underpants or naked. Pee was a quick hose down and poopy pants a bigger clean up but the accidents were very rare. Back in the house they wore diapers and cotton underpants.
> 
> IMO it is lazy not to dress your children. A diaper is not an article of clothing. We would not accept the loss of dignity for an adult who had to wear diapers by only clothing them in diapers so why is it acceptable for children?


I've always thought of diapers (particularly cloth) as being every bit as much a part of, and every bit as much an article of a little ones clothing, as the rest of a little ones wash-and-wear wardrobe/dress. Diapers simply represent babyhood, or the beginning/earlier years.

As for adults requiring diapers, I see that as being a different case argument all-together. As a developed society, diapers are, and have always been associated with babies, so in relation to an adult needing to be in diapers, we naturally extend to them a sense of pride and dignity by ensuring their diapers are covered, but with babies, diapers are part-and-parcel to who they are. Diapers are a stage, a point in time for a child. We all go through the diaper stage. In other words, it's no secret.

I have yet to encounter a baby being shamed for wearing diapers, but reality tells me the same wouldn't be extended to an adult, so we help curb uncomfortable situations by covering such undergarments.


----------



## 101pigs

Danaus29 said:


> When the temp is 85*F+ and you are wearing just shorts, would you require your child with under developed sweat glands to wear long pants and a t-shirt? When I was so hot it I was wearing cami tops and Daisy Dukes (had the body for it then) my little ones wore diapers only, at home. If we went out anywhere they at least had tshirts and shorts or a onesie.
> 
> When my siblings and I were little we often went weeks wearing underpants only, at home on a farm way out of town.
> 
> My neighbor let her boys run around wearing only shirts or naked when they were being potty trained. That's the way they did it where she grew up. The boys were completely trained in a couple weeks. I didn't have a problem, I envied her method and choice.


Cloth diapers was about all we had at first. Later we did use the new kind. Not for long as we trained out kids early. The way we trained them was every 20 mins. or so on the pot they sit and were told to go potty. After one to two days they were trained and didn't use diapers anymore. I don't know if that was the right way to do it but it worked for us.

P.S. Each child did have their own small pot to use.


----------



## whiterock

Potty trained my boy by taking him outside and telling him to pee on grasshoppers. Worked.


----------



## Witch's Broom

101pigs said:


> Cloth diapers was about all we had at first. Later we did use the new kind. Not for long as we trained out kids early. The way we trained them was every 20 mins. or so on the pot they sit and were told to go potty. After one to two days they were trained and didn't use diapers anymore. I don't know if that was the right way to do it but it worked for us.
> 
> P.S. Each child did have their own small pot to use.


One thing I learned with my kids, is each one was different when it came to training, each training at a different stage, and a couple of them not wanting to train at all no matter what I did.

Having older siblings in the home to lead the way (I found) is a positive.


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Potty trained my boy by taking him outside and telling him to pee on grasshoppers. Worked.


LOL!

I remember my mom sending my siblings outside to play in a plain pinned diaper, sans rubber pants. According to my mom, a plain pinned diaper (when wet or dirty) allowed for a higher level of discomfort for the child, than when covered with waterproof pants.

With my own kids I used those old-fashioned, thick padded, waffle-knit training pants with rubber pants over. Training pants were doubled in the beginning, and once the kid got the hang of the potty, rubber pants were shed, allowing said kid the ability to manage their own pants when going potty.

Needless to say, I had slow trainers, and I was convinced my last two would never train, especially at nighttime.


----------



## gleepish

Maude said:


> LOL!
> 
> I remember my mom sending my siblings outside to play in a plain pinned diaper, sans rubber pants. According to my mom, a plain pinned diaper (when wet or dirty) allowed for a higher level of discomfort for the child, than when covered with waterproof pants.
> 
> With my own kids I used those old-fashioned, thick padded, waffle-knit training pants with rubber pants over. Training pants were doubled in the beginning, and once the kid got the hang of the potty, rubber pants were shed, allowing said kid the ability to manage their own pants when going potty.
> 
> Needless to say, I had slow trainers, and I was convinced my last two would never train, especially at nighttime.


Both of my kids were disposable diaper babies. Horrid, I know... but they were. Granddaughter is also a disposable diaper baby. The convenience just wins out. Sad, but true.

We aren't at the training stage with our Granddaughter, but we're close. With our daughter, I used just 'big girl' cloth panties with those rubber pants over them. Took her a couple of times of 'sloshing' around before she figured she didn't like it. All in all it took me about a week to potty train her. And I was proud (and surprised) at how quickly it went. 

With our son, hehehe DH had just come home from a 3 month tour. I was walking out the door to go to work and told him 'oh, by the way-our son needs to be potty trained'. I have no idea how he did it, but it was only 3 days and he was completely potty trained. I'm not sure what sort of black magic he was using, or if our son was just that ready, or if was that he had an older sibling... either way I'm happy it was as easy as it was for all involved!


----------



## Witch's Broom

gleepish said:


> Both of my kids were disposable diaper babies. Horrid, I know... but they were. Granddaughter is also a disposable diaper baby. The convenience just wins out. Sad, but true.
> 
> We aren't at the training stage with our Granddaughter, but we're close. With our daughter, I used just 'big girl' cloth panties with those rubber pants over them. Took her a couple of times of 'sloshing' around before she figured she didn't like it. All in all it took me about a week to potty train her. And I was proud (and surprised) at how quickly it went.
> 
> With our son, hehehe DH had just come home from a 3 month tour. I was walking out the door to go to work and told him 'oh, by the way-our son needs to be potty trained'. I have no idea how he did it, but it was only 3 days and he was completely potty trained. I'm not sure what sort of black magic he was using, or if our son was just that ready, or if was that he had an older sibling... either way I'm happy it was as easy as it was for all involved!


Hi, Gleepish!

Not horrid, just what worked best for you. 

ROFLMAO, about the black magic training process! Black magic never visited our house, I had two really late trainers, and two other semi-late learners. Would have loved to have a little sprinkling of magic in that department at the time.


----------



## happy hermits

I just started babysitting my grandson Elijah a few days a week .He is two months old but is a premie so he is still kind of small . He wears new born clothes still . We use the new kind of cloth diapers on him and they work fine no pins and they snap. New and improved really is some times. And for the record I win I get to spend time with him and get to know our little man .


----------



## Witch's Broom

happy hermits said:


> I just started babysitting my grandson Elijah a few days a week .He is two months old but is a premie so he is still kind of small . He wears new born clothes still . We use the new kind of cloth diapers on him and they work fine no pins and they snap. New and improved really is some times. And for the record I win I get to spend time with him and get to know our little man .


Awww... congratulations to you! 

Yes indeed, the new modern cloth diapers are super-nifty for sure, nothing like the old-fashioned cloth diapers I put my kids through. Thinking back to those old cloth diaper days in our house, I always used two diapers at a time when diapering, and boy, did those double diapers ever sag terribly when wet! Diapers so heavy they dragged the rubber pants down with them! LOL!

Speaking of pins, I quite liked using pins as a mom. Heck, even as a babysitter I liked using pins. Wasn't a household around that I babysat at where rubber pants and diapers weren't in use.

How about yourself, Happy Hermits, did you use rubber pants and cloth diapers in your home, too (back in the day), diapering your family?


----------



## Witch's Broom

Out of curiosity... seeing how we're on the topic of diapers, here's a generic question to all who replied to this topic.

For those of you who babysat (back in the day), hands-up, if old-fashioned cloth diapers with rubber pants were the way of the day in the homes where you sat at.


----------



## gleepish

Maude said:


> Out of curiosity... seeing how we're on the topic of diapers, here's a generic question to all who replied to this topic.
> 
> For those of you who babysat (back in the day), hands-up, if old-fashioned cloth diapers with rubber pants were the way of the day in the homes where you sat at.


No. I don't think that there was anyone I sat for who used cloth diapers--Or at least they didn't to make it easier for the sitter! But that was in the 80's, so a bit in after disposables became popular, but before people started going back to cloth.


----------



## Witch's Broom

gleepish said:


> No. I don't think that there was anyone I sat for who used cloth diapers--Or at least they didn't to make it easier for the sitter! But that was in the 80's, so a bit in after disposables became popular, but before people started going back to cloth.


I remember it, Gleepish, in our neck of the woods, a strong resurgence in cloth diaper use happened around 1990, and lasted for 2-3 years, then disposable diaper use skyrocketed, however, up until that late part of the 80's, cloth diapers still reined supreme.

Both immediate and extended family were using cloth diapers and old-fashioned plastic pants at the time (1980's/1990's), as were a good number of other mothers I knew (neighbourhood moms, fellow moms involved with the little ones library weekly reading group my kids attended, etc).


----------



## happy hermits

I did use both cloth and disposables for my kids . I am happy not to have to use the dang pins .


----------



## Danaus29

Maude said:


> Out of curiosity... seeing how we're on the topic of diapers, here's a generic question to all who replied to this topic.
> 
> For those of you who babysat (back in the day), hands-up, if old-fashioned cloth diapers with rubber pants were the way of the day in the homes where you sat at.


Early 80's, always disposable diapers. But I rarely babysat for peple with babies, just one family that I sat with the older children for years before the baby was born.


----------



## Witch's Broom

happy hermits said:


> I did use both cloth and disposables for my kids . I am happy not to have to use the dang pins .


LOL! They really did smart, didn't they!


----------



## Witch's Broom

Danaus29 said:


> Early 80's, always disposable diapers. But I rarely babysat for peple with babies, just one family that I sat with the older children for years before the baby was born.


I grew up in a small community, so often wonder if that wasn't one of the reasons why I encountered so many households where cloth diapers were used. Mind you, my babysitting years date back to the 1970's, and no one that I knew used disposables, not neighbours, not family.


----------



## 101pigs

gleepish said:


> Both of my kids were disposable diaper babies. Horrid, I know... but they were. Granddaughter is also a disposable diaper baby. The convenience just wins out. Sad, but true.
> 
> We aren't at the training stage with our Granddaughter, but we're close. With our daughter, I used just 'big girl' cloth panties with those rubber pants over them. Took her a couple of times of 'sloshing' around before she figured she didn't like it. All in all it took me about a week to potty train her. And I was proud (and surprised) at how quickly it went.
> 
> With our son, hehehe DH had just come home from a 3 month tour. I was walking out the door to go to work and told him 'oh, by the way-our son needs to be potty trained'. I have no idea how he did it, but it was only 3 days and he was completely potty trained. I'm not sure what sort of black magic he was using, or if our son was just that ready, or if was that he had an older sibling... either way I'm happy it was as easy as it was for all involved!


About 2 days for my youngest girl. After a few kids i leaned the best way. Sit her on her potty about every 30 mins. I tell her to go poppy. After about 11/2 days she learn to go by herself. She was a very quick learner. Still is at the age of 55. She teaches at Cal.State Long beach. Ca.


----------



## Witch's Broom

101pigs said:


> About 2 days for my youngest girl. After a few kids i leaned the best way. Sit her on her potty about every 30 mins. I tell her to go poppy. After about 11/2 days she learn to go by herself. She was a very quick learner. Still is at the age of 55. She teaches at Cal.State Long beach. Ca.


I commend you, 101! That's what I call dedication.


----------



## tracylee

Used cloth diapers never used a disposable. Also had to hand wash those cloth diapers. Would I do it over again? Absolutely!


----------



## Witch's Broom

tracylee said:


> Used cloth diapers never used a disposable. Also had to hand wash those cloth diapers. Would I do it over again? Absolutely!


I remember hand-washing diapers a few times when my washing machine broke down, also remember doing diapers at the Laundromat a few times as well. Not fun.

Nonetheless, like yourself, I, too, would opt to use cloth diapers again even if hand-washing was my only option, though I don't miss the days of sporting red, chapped hands, the result of dunking and rinsing diapers out in the toilet and wringing them before putting them in the diaper pail. Cold water reeked havoc on my hands.

Speaking of disposables, I remember the first time I was met with disposable diapers, babysitting. Such a strange experience for me. Diaper and pants in one... no folding, no pinning, and checking for wetness resulted in tearing the waterproof plastic outer of the diaper. Also remember how the padding would shift and sag inside the plastic cover, and how the diapers would leak, because there was no elasticized gathers.


----------



## gleepish

I am grateful that my son and DIL did not opt for cloth diapers. And if I'm really being honest, I'm really glad that my DIL got off work early today and came and picked up my little beautiful, snotty, cranky, angel with a crooked haloed granddaughter. 19 months and the terrible two's, testy threes and formidable fours have all seemed to have set it already! Oma did indeed need an early day today!


----------



## Witch's Broom

gleepish said:


> I am grateful that my son and DIL did not opt for cloth diapers. And if I'm really being honest, I'm really glad that my DIL got off work early today and came and picked up my little beautiful, snotty, cranky, angel with a crooked haloed granddaughter. 19 months and the terrible two's, testy threes and formidable fours have all seemed to have set it already! Oma did indeed need an early day today!


I remember those days all too well. 

When I was pregnant with my first, my mom made it clear to me right from the start, _dare you use disposables, don't look to me to babysit for you_.

As a grandma myself, I would have been thrilled to change real cloth diapers on my grandchildren, but I have always been old-fashioned to the bone, so that's just me.

Hugs to you, Gleepish.


----------



## Witch's Broom

happy hermits said:


> I did use both cloth and disposables for my kids.


What was your system, cloth when you were at home, and disposables when you were out of the home? Or did you switch back and forth between using cloth and disposables as a means to provide yourself with a break in your routine? i.e. Disposables to free yourself from all the washing, folding, and pinning?


----------



## Witch's Broom

Okay moms, something else I just thought of... who all here used _*prefolds*_, and who all used traditional *cotton-folds*?

I used cotton-folds religiously. Loved folding diapers from scratch. Found that no matter how big, how small, how chubby, or how skinny the baby or child was that I was diapering, traditional cotton-folds always seemed to provide for a custom, comfy fit, no matter what. Good from birth to potty, so no sizes to fuss with.

Cotton-folds are the diapers I remember using when helping my mom with baby siblings, and cotton-folds were the standard all through my babysitting years, with doubling being the norm, unless I was dealing with a newborn. 6 months and up, two diapers under rubber pants. Did the same with my own gang.


----------



## happy hermits

Maude just as you guessed we used cloth at home disposable when we went out . Our daughter does the same with our grandson.


----------



## whiterock

Maude, when did you change your name


----------



## Witch's Broom

happy hermits said:


> Maude just as you guessed we used cloth at home disposable when we went out . Our daughter does the same with our grandson.


Kudos to your daughter for using cloth!


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Maude, when did you change your name


Just today, Whiterock. 

When I signed up as a member, I goofed when typing in my birthday year, so that irked me endlessly, and after getting a hold of WR, to advise, I developed an interest to change my username to something more befitting of a true homesteading forum, so WR, suggested that once I establish an alternate username for myself, she would correct my birthday and change my username at the same time, so last night I messaged WR, and gave her the go-ahead to do just that.

I was going to start a dedicated thread to advise everyone of the change, but hopefully it won't throw too many off. 

What do you think?


----------



## Lisa in WA

Rubber Boots said:


> Just today, Whiterock.
> 
> When I signed up as a member, I goofed when typing in my birthday year, so that irked me endlessly, and after getting a hold of WR, to advise, I developed an interest to change my username to something more befitting of a true homesteading forum, so WR, suggested that once I establish an alternate username for myself, she would correct my birthday and change my username at the same time, so last night I messaged WR, and gave her the go-ahead to do just that.
> 
> I was going to start a dedicated thread to advise everyone of the change, but hopefully it won't throw too many off.
> 
> What do you think?


i saw the pic and knew who it was. 
Is that Amanda Blake in your avatar?


----------



## Witch's Broom

Lisa in WA said:


> i saw the pic and knew who it was.
> Is that Amanda Blake in your avatar?


It's Antoinette, from the American Hairdresser Magazine.


----------



## whiterock

works for me, lol. especially with a diaper thread


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> works for me, lol. especially with a diaper thread


ROFLMAO! Does make for a comical thought.

It's going to take me a bit to remember to login using my new username though, as I keep typing in the old and getting kicked out.


----------



## 101pigs

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry, but I had to put my foot down and make the rule, if someone poops on it, it's outta here, no exceptions.
> I don't care how many times you wash it, I'll still feel it's poopy.
> I can't help it, that's how I am, and she decided it was better to buy disposables than have me gagging all the time.


Started using them early. If i remember right just after they came out. My wife would do most of them but i had to sometimes. I did not like cleaning poop. 

I do remember that the new disposable diapers would cause more diaper rash. Had to use more diaper cream med. Changed more often also. As far as cost using the new ones cost double. Still we did use disposable more.


----------



## Witch's Broom

101pigs said:


> Started using them early. If i remember right just after they came out. My wife would do most of them but i had to sometimes. I did not like cleaning poop.


You can add me to the list! LOL!

Parenthood definitely isn't for sissies.


----------



## emdeengee

My babysitting career and working as an Au Pair in Europe never involved disposable diapers but this was back in the 1970s. Just too expensive for most families to afford. However nearly all of them had a diaper laundry service and this continued on into the 1980s. It was less expensive and more environmentally friendly and with many Moms working to support their family it saved a lot of time and effort. And very dependable. You never ran out of clean diapers.


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> My babysitting career and working as an Au Pair in Europe never involved disposable diapers but this was back in the 1970s. Just too expensive for most families to afford. However nearly all of them had a diaper laundry service and this continued on into the 1980s. It was less expensive and more environmentally friendly and with many Moms working to support their family it saved a lot of time and effort. And very dependable. You never ran out of clean diapers.


You said it better than I ever could.

I babysat all through the 1970's as well, and same story as yours, cloth diapers all the way. As for diaper service diapers, I remember, having worked alongside a mother that did foster-care out of her home. The cost I am not aware of, but I do remember the service would stop-by twice weekly to drop-off a clean batch of diapers, while at the same time, collecting the old diapers for laundering. Other than the service laundering the diapers, the exact same process applied when using diaper service diapers as it did when using traditional home-laundered cloth diapers, which was the method I gained experience with, having grown up changing baby siblings, and babysitting throughout my teens.

As a mom I loved being able to reach for a freshly laundered diaper from the folded stack at change-time. There were moms that pooh-poohed my commitment over me still opting to use old-fashioned cloth diapers into the 90's, when most every other mom had long switched over to using disposable diapers, but in my books, keeping my children in traditional safety-pinned diapers just felt right to me. It's what I wore as a baby, and I was adamant in seeing to it that my own children wore the same.

Tried-and-true, reliable, convenient, economical, traditional.


----------



## Witch's Broom

emdeengee said:


> Just too expensive for most families to afford.


Right you are, _that_, and the fact that mothers from back in the day grew up in the era where cloth diapers were *it*, that's all that was available, so when the advent of disposable diapers came about, mothers from the old era went with what they were familiar with, _that_ being cloth diapers.

Do think a good number of mothers that raised families in the 70's and 80's, more likely than not, had some experience with cloth diapers from their past, either from their own babysitting days, helping with baby siblings, etc, so opting to use cloth over disposables was an automatic process for them. Of course economics cannot be discounted related to this discussion, however, I'm convinced that familiarity played the biggest role.

I know in speaking for myself, nothing provides me with more of a sense of self-satisfaction and confidence, than selecting to use something I'm familiar with and have confidence in. For me, opting to use cloth diapers on my children was a refection of that. I knew exactly what I was getting into and how it was done.


----------



## whiterock

Dirty ones bothered me no end. Wet only weren't a problem. I have been know to take the kid outside and turn the water hose on them in warm weather. Beat trying to clean them by hand. ESPECIALLY during teething time. They could blow a load all the way up into their hair. Never saw the like before or since.


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Dirty ones bothered me no end. Wet only weren't a problem. I have been know to take the kid outside and turn the water hose on them in warm weather. Beat trying to clean them by hand. ESPECIALLY during teething time. They could blow a load all the way up into their hair. Never saw the like before or since.


LOL! Never did the garden-hose thing, but do remember standing kid with full pants inside bathtub, dropping full pants, and bathing said kid from the waist down.

Old-fashioned cloth diapers were the worst, because if the mess escaped out the legs of the diaper and into the rubber pants, there was no pulling the rubber pants off (no-how) without dragging the mess down the entire length of the child's legs... from diaper area, all the way down to said child's feet!


----------



## whiterock

another name change


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> another name change


Yep, last one. 

I'm in debt here for life! LOL!


----------



## whiterock

Well the avatar does remind me of Samantha and Endora. I think it is really Joan Collins,


----------



## Witch's Broom

whiterock said:


> Well the avatar does remind me of Samantha and Endora. I think it is really Joan Collins,


Oh my word, yes, could definitely pass for Endora or Joan! 

Great eye for detail, and great memory!


----------



## 101pigs

Witch's Broom said:


> You can add me to the list! LOL!
> 
> Parenthood definitely isn't for sissies.


My Mother and Grandmother use to say your kids are what you make of them. Good to give kids a good track to run on early in life. My kids had to sit down after school and do their home work. If no homework they got to set in their own chair and read a book for an hour. They chose their own books to read. They all carry their study habits after they were working and had families. They all went to college and have very good jobs.


----------



## Witch's Broom

101pigs said:


> My Mother and Grandmother use to say your kids are what you make of them. Good to give kids a good track to run on early in life. My kids had to sit down after school and do their home work. If no homework they got to set in their own chair and read a book for an hour. They chose their own books to read. They all carry their study habits after they were working and had families. They all went to college and have very good jobs.


I agree. Structure, responsibility, and good direction.

I miss the days of reading a book to my kids when they were older but still at the crib stage. You could see it in their eyes, their interest, their infatuation, the questions they'd ask. It got to be so routine in our home, my kids would select their own book that they wanted read to them before bed. So cute watching them waddle over to their little bookcase and pull out a book they had in mind.

As for homework, it troubles me to hear of situations today where children seem to be saddled with more and more after-school homework, and I can't help but think it's a reflection of how impersonal our world has become, that, and the lack of one-on-one time teachers afford their classes.

Personally, I wouldn't stand for my kids being saddled with steady homework assignments if I were raising a young and growing family today. Time away from school IMO is what helps children grow, they need their free time.


----------



## Danaus29

I had to have my decompression time after school. I was free to roam the fields or woods until 5:00, then it was chore and supper time. I did homework after supper. 

I don't know how much homework is given now but a few years back I overheard a couple women complaining about the overload of kindergarden homework!


----------



## Witch's Broom

Danaus29 said:


> I had to have my decompression time after school. I was free to roam the fields or woods until 5:00, then it was chore and supper time. I did homework after supper.
> 
> I don't know how much homework is given now but a few years back I overheard a couple women complaining about the overload of kindergarden homework!


I do remember having a grace period before I was due home from school, and I always lived up to it, but more often than not, it was straight home for me as a young child. I found evenings were my time to go outside a do a little something, whether that was tobogganing, playing ball, whatever, and also remember nights were early on school nights.

As for weekends, I was allowed to play later, visit friends across town, etc, though do recall the dynamics of my socializing time changed exponentially when I started junior-high. My friends and I would go for coffee (lunch hour), and we took turns getting together at each others places in the evening to gather around the kitchen table, chat, drink tea, and just be girls.

Do remember spending a great deal of time babysitting once I was in my early teens (lots and lots of evening sitting), and that lasted all through my junior and senior-high years, so catching up and chatting with friends often happened by way of telephone over the course of the work/school week. Was involved with sports and other things all through school, and spent a lot of time at the pool swimming.

When my children were young, they'd arrive home from school, change into their play clothes, then break-out their toys and things and buy themselves until suppertime, then once supper was done and out of the way, playtime continued into the early part of the evening before the whip was cracked related to bedtime.


----------



## Evons hubby

Witch's Broom said:


> Just today, Whiterock.
> 
> When I signed up as a member, I goofed when typing in my birthday year, so that irked me endlessly, and after getting a hold of WR, to advise, I developed an interest to change my username to something more befitting of a true homesteading forum, so WR, suggested that once I establish an alternate username for myself, she would correct my birthday and change my username at the same time, so last night I messaged WR, and gave her the go-ahead to do just that.
> 
> I was going to start a dedicated thread to advise everyone of the change, but hopefully it won't throw too many off.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm fine with the name change.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm fine with the name change.


Thank you for the vote of support!


----------

